# Is the gpd xd plus worth $255?



## Bryon15 (Dec 26, 2018)

That's what it currently is on Amazon. I do want one. But that's a pretty steep price.

https://www.amazon.com/GPD-Portable...F8&qid=1545783807&sr=1-4&keywords=gpd+xd+plus

Does anyone here have one? How is it?

https://i.imgtc.com/B4csVgJ.jpg


----------



## SonyUSA (Dec 26, 2018)

You could get a 3DS which can run emulators and 3DS games for that price though :thinking:

Edit: Or even a used Vita that can run retroarch and play vita/psp/PS1 games at really nice speeds


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 26, 2018)

I bought mine from geekbuying: https://m.geekbuying.com/item/GPD-XD-Plus-Gamepad-Tablet-PC-4GB-32GB-Black-391045.html
It was me in the environment of 200 euros  which is about that 205 dollar price point. 

It's absolutely a great machine. Lies comfortable in hand, great controllers and runs emulators from the box (heck .. They even had some pre-installed ) . Runs old emulators flawless, and n64 and PSP good (not all games flawless, but that depends on what you play).
OH, and my review of the thing : https://gbatemp.net/entry/my-gpd-xd-review-ish.14833/

Whether it's worth the price depends on what you're going to use it for. @SonyUSA is right : if it's purely for emulators  then 3ds or vita are equal or better equipped. The gpd is less of a hassle to set up, but that's only a one time issue. The main advantage is androids library. That is, obviously, if you WANT to play these. If so : yes, that's worth it. If you're one of those 'Android has no good games' guys, then those other handhelds are a better deal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

SonyUSA said:


> You could get a 3DS which can run emulators and 3DS games for that price though :thinking:
> 
> Edit: Or even a used Vita that can run retroarch and play vita/psp/PS1 games at really nice speeds



Eh, really depends. 3DS and N3DS still struggle with even Snes emulation, at least, Snes emulation with Snes9x 1.53 based emulators. Basically, you're either stuck with VC injections or emulators with inaccurate audio emulation. 

PS Vita would be better for Snes, PS1, etc.


----------

